# My New Favorite Reel.... Abu Snakehead!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes you just see something that you wished you hadn't. This is the case here.

I guess this is an extremely rare limited edition Abu Garica 6500 Snakehead. 










I want one! I think the price I saw was around $400.

Has anyone seen one of these in person? LeeAbu... your the man with the Abu knowledge, could you get one of these?

UPDATE:
It's been about 2 months since I originally saw this reel on an overseas auction. I just did a search today and found some, less than $200. I will have one of these before spring rolls around, maybe even grab two of them. They'd match my favorite cat rods extremely well (Fenwick Seahawk).


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bryan...put down the credit card and turn off the computer!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know man, a guy can dream right?

The more I look into these, it sounds like only 200 were produced and intended for the Japan market. If that's true why the heck do they have english writing on them? Hopefulyl someone else will have more info on them.

These have to be the second nicest Abu's I've ever seen. The first place award goes to a line that was custom produced for a handfull of John Deere employees. They were John Deere Green with a Yellow handle/thumb bar, etc... I can't even find a picture of them anymore.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I believe I can get the handles. I have not seen the side plates, the red anodized spool, the thumb rest or the old style star drag.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

That sure does look fancy!!! I think I saw it as part of a combo at wal mart for $19.99. It even came with some size 2/0 eagle claws, a slip bobber, some 1/2 oz sinkers, and a stringer!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lol looks like the Bengal reel....pretty sweet looking reel


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

AkronCATS said:


> That sure does look fancy!!! I think I saw it as part of a combo at wal mart for $19.99. It even came with some size 2/0 eagle claws, a slip bobber, some 1/2 oz sinkers, and a stringer!!!


you talkin about the combo that came with the Spongebob bobber?


----------



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks awesome man! Making me wanna do alittle spending now. rollo


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i now have a new reel i want... thanks a lot bryan lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The above picture really doesnt do the reel justice. I've seen some close up pics, these thigns are really vivid in color, the others I saw where really much more bright.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i want three


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon

Didn't your daddy tell you it doesn't matter the size of your rod ----it's how you dangle it!  

Them catfish can't see what kind of reel you got!


----------

